

Real men don't draw buildings, they write them - nickknw
http://procworld.blogspot.com/2012/02/real-men-dont-draw-buildings.html

======
rbanffy
I've been playing a bit with OpenSCAD, but this takes the idea to a completely
new level. Very impressive.

